

'Another World' May Not Play So Great, But It Still Looks Incredible - ejr
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/another-world-review/

======
egypturnash
Yesterday I played through the first three parts of the absolutely gorgeous
Kentucky Route Zero, which is definitely pushing a lot of the same visual
buttons as Another World, albiet in the form of a point-n-click adventure
rather than a "die early, die often" arcade game.

Now to wait another couple of years for parts 4/5 to come out.

[http://kentuckyroutezero.com](http://kentuckyroutezero.com)

~~~
Numberwang
How would you go about downloading/buying this?

~~~
egypturnash
Go to [http://kentuckyroutezero.com](http://kentuckyroutezero.com) and scroll
down until you see the giant 'Humble' and 'Steam' logos. Click on whichever
one you'd prefer to buy the game through. Enjoy.

------
seanflyon
Another World is still one of the best examples of a well crafted narrative.

------
damnmachine
Still an amazing game for its time. Replayed recently on iPad.

------
chillingeffect
I really like the ending line: "Two decades ago, we were still dreaming."

